# Crankbait carp?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Every year around June, I seem to catch a couple of carp while bass fishing. They always seem to come on a crankbait. This is the first one that I have ever caught from the kayak, and at 29 and 12lbs it gave me a good ride! I had to beach for a pic as the carp really did not want to ride in the kayak. I thought that I had snagged the fish at first, but it had most of the D-Bait in its mouth. Any idea why the carp seem to have a taste for crankbaits this time of year?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont know but I catch them on Rebel tiny craws all the time whil fishing for smallies in the creek. I have not really noticed it just in June, seems like all summer I get them. Are they spawning maybe and its a protective reaction? I guess in the creeks they eat crawdads just like every other fish in there.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a nice fish by the way, I bet it was a blast out in the yak!


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

I bet that was insane in a kayak! How was it?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome fish dude! Bet it was fun.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I've noticed the carp at Caesar's Creek go on a crankbait binge at times during the summer. They are more varied and opportunistic feeders than I had realized. It might be they are supplementing their diets with the abundant freshly hatched fry at this time of the year and are more likely to hit cranks.



> I guess in the creeks they eat crawdads just like every other fish in there.


Crawdad's are a part of the carp's diet in any body of water that has them. Softcraws can be good carp bait.

Steve


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The are part bass, no ? Bugle mouthed bass??


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe this just another example 
of how carp can be piscavores when
they want to be.good show Rooster


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow....talk about a $10 word _piscavores_.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you think that is a case of carp being more opportunistic feeders just after/before their spawn (not sure if they have spawned yet)? Or, possibly hunting recently spawned fry? I always seem to get them late spring/early summer. Im always fishing around them. They move the weeds, and I am always looking for weed movement to find bass in the shallows. If it were simply a case of proximity, I would catch a lot more throughout the year.

I have never caught a 12LB largemouth, but I cant imagine one putting up a better fight that that fish. Pull, pull, pull, and it never gave up even once I made it to the bank.

Ive targeted carp before, but never got any of size. Im looking forward to tying into a BIG river carp very soon!

PS- Girls love carp! My wife has never been interested in fishing. She hated cat fishing (live bait is mean), and hated bass fishing (was mad that the fish didnt get anything to eat). But, she liked carp fishing with me last year. She always comments on their animated eyes. Not a good pic, but when increased in size, you can see the carp looking down.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

It sounds like the fry theory is plausible. If you were bumping the crankbait along bottom maybe the carp thought it was a crawdad. 

In the fall, there have been reports on this and other forums, of carp going after shad.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

my theory is this: the carp are actively feeding due to:
1. post spawn
2. the shad are spawning...I believe
3. the water temps are warming causing a sudden spike in metabolism


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

who really knows what makes this gentle
creature,the carp, turn into a savage predator  

its just that the carp is in the right place at the right
time to grab a fish.i really don't think carp spend a great
deal of time chasing and ambushing schools of shad,ect.
really the carp is a very clumsy piscavore,built all wrong
for the job.any live fish the carp takes in its mouth has a
good chance of getting back out,with only minor damage.
there just a great example of an opprtunistic omnivore.

i think most if not all the carps fish intake has already been 
dead long before the carp arrives.this is why 2 yrs ago i
purchased a cast net  i have had plans to start fishing
with dead shad right after ice out.as i am very inclined
to believe that on these larger lakes this could be the
first thing the carp set out for after they 'wake up'.but
its also the first thing catfish set out for as well  
this is the main reason i haven't tried it yet.although
those nice channels i had up at WB last fall weren't
sooooooooo bad.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

greg, i saw another low teens carp alive on west last wed.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the update John  i was over at
TF a few times looking around last week and
never seen any carp.man i will say one thing, 
that lakes bass population is definally going
strong.i must see 6-10 or more 10-15in 
largemouths everytime iam over there.

i seen a nice one dead in a clump of weeds 
a few weeks back that was in the 4-5lb class.
definally some REALLY nice bass over there.
i think iam going to take my carp stalking rod
and some jumbo nightcrawlers with me next time
i head over to look for carp.i wouldn't mind having
a go at some sizeable bass for a bit.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thats an easy way to get some bass. the weed bed off of the beach is always getting pounded


----------



## leebo28 (Apr 7, 2005)

I hate to rain on PAYARA's parade, but Carp will actively feed on live bait fish as part of their regular diet, at least up here in NE Ohio. I slay them on jumbo skinnies during their pre-spawn feeding binge. I'm talking one after another after another. It gets tiring after awhile  . I usually kill them behind one of the many power plants on the shores of Lake Erie. On several occasions, I've caught them on minnows while casting for steelies in early fall.

PS: Grass Carp are a lot of fun to catch! I unlocked the mystery and went skiing a week back. Now that's a great fighting fish!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Carp will adjust thier diet to conditions. Ive caught carp in the dead of winter on live baits, used to slay them on crayfish all summer long and yes i have caught many on the Ohio river in fall on live and fresh dead shad(whole 3-4 inchers).
Fish are a great source of protien, I think the carp will eat different types of available fish to fill this void.

I know i use a good bit of "fish meal" in my baits for carp and its a common additive over in the UK...including shrimp, squid, octopus, ect.


Certain times of the year "fishy" baits work very well..at other times the fruity ones work best.

Its not odd at all for anglers to catch carp on crayfish imitations, specially fly anglers...most just ever admit it to thier "bass" friends..lol

Scott


----------

